# New Outdoor Unlimited online interactive game Coming Soon to ArcheryTalk!



## Tele (May 20, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## mursedan111 (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks cool


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

More info soon


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

I want it now


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

I guess you guys didn't think I waste enough time on here already?


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

It will be a fun game with lots of options and show new products.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Sweet.


----------



## _Pickles_ (Jun 23, 2013)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## bloodsport06 (Oct 8, 2011)

cant wait to play it. gfs gonna be mad more often now lol


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Oh no more online time....


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Considering how much time I spend in hotels for work this will help kill much more time than watching the boob tube.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks cool.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

looks awesome.can't wait


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

archeryhistory said:


> It will be a fun game with lots of options and show new products.


Very cool, cant wait to check it out...


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Can this game only be played thru AT? It looks awesome and it would be a nice break from reading my kindle books.


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Cant wait for this game to get out!!!! ready to do some hardcore playing!


----------



## FXSTC (Aug 19, 2011)

wowser


----------



## TankJon (Jun 23, 2013)

Ok. Its July. Whens it out?


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Release date is scheduled for the first week in September


----------



## Big_Red_ED (Jul 24, 2013)

Please don't let this end up being vaporware


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

You had me at "Telecaster"


----------



## b0mb3r (Aug 3, 2013)

i'm in


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

Can't wait!


----------



## SaltySwamp (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice, can't wait!!


Went from a Indian compound bow years ago to a BowTech Invasion CPX currently, my how times change!


----------



## SaltySwamp (Aug 27, 2013)

How will we know of its release? Will a link to the game be posted?


----------



## Stormstaff (Oct 4, 2004)

Ok, I LIKE the looks of that


----------



## Aggie34 (May 25, 2013)

What's the deal with this? I went looking around the Internet and all I can find are shops offering preorders for the game on Xbox 360 and PS3. I thought it was supposed to be a free-to-play PC game. They don't seem to have a dedicated website for the game either.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

They had some delays and are creating additinal areas of the game before the release. It is common in the industry


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

Been playing it for the past couple of days. I believe I downloaded the beta version. Really fun. Couple issues I found was that sometimes the arrow hits something before the target but you can't see what it hits. Like an invisible rock or tree or something. The second to the last range that is suppose to have longer shots on it, it crashes whenever it loads that course. Another thing, that I actually stumbled on by mistake, the cat decided to lay on my keyboard and it adjusted the sight. Took me a while but found out that the NUMPAD adjusts the sight. You can adjust the sight until it's practically off the bow but it's still a cool feature if it was meant to adjust. 8 moves the sight up. 2 moves the sight down. 4 moves the sight left. 6 moves the sight right. 

Would be cool to have a training feature(doesn't record your score) so you can have a rangefinder and range the animals on the course so you can learn about in-game distances.


----------



## SaltySwamp (Aug 27, 2013)

Itching to play this game on iPhone/iPad.


----------



## CottonMalts (Mar 5, 2013)

When is this game going to be available to play?


----------



## bloodsport06 (Oct 8, 2011)

this is taking foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hurry up and wait..lol


----------



## blakbelt (Jan 6, 2012)

So, I installed this game last night and was up WAYYY too late. It is a ton of fun. 
I hope it gets tons of support and they continue to add to it.

Not sure where to leave feedback, but here are a couple minor opinions. Overall, extremely fun and very well done game!

1.) Once you upgrade to some of the better bows, ranging is very easy. I found that the Anarchy with Carbon Injexion arrows shoots perfectly flat out to like 35 yards.

2.) Would like to be able to get other manufacturer's other than just Bear. 

3.) Would be cool if there were multiple classes for the 3D tournaments, and allow the player to outfit target bows with varying stabilizer lengths, weights, scopes, etc.

4.) It would be incredibly cool if the player could make weight and angle adjustments to stabilizer configurations to get their own preferred setups.

5.) The leveling system should not just unlock equipment but also help improve your archer's overall skill. So, a level 10 archer should have a much steadier hold than a level 1 archer.

6.) Finally, I would love to see more traditional archery type tournaments online as well, including Vegas, Five Spot, and Field Tournaments.


----------

